

What language would you use to teach a beginner to program? - Androsynth
http://jclinton.posterous.com/what-language-would-you-use-to-teach-a-beginn

======
DanBC
I'd be interested to see the results of giving students something like "Learn
Python the hard way" in a classroom situation. The tutor would try to avoid
giving answers, but would guide students in discussions into getting the
answers for themselves; maybe eventually showing them how to search and find
answers.

As gcb says, advanced learners will benefit from building a computer and using
assembly language. But this is not something you could do with general
students.

------
gcb
Depends on the time and depth you have/want.

Lua inside some game. Or assembly on metal.

